# Selling DSRL Equipment



## myvinyl333 (Dec 14, 2015)

Bought the Sony a7 and slowly picking up Sony lenses. I am up to four, all of which will allow me to shoot most live music events in small venues.  Although I do not have the funds the members on Steve Huff's site, I can get many insights.  I may list them on TPF?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 14, 2015)

You're welcome to list them in the 'Buy & Sell' forum, in accordance with the forum rules.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you. I have used eBay since 2004  and was going to list there. I will try the forum.


----------

